

Windows 7 momentum shows no sign of slowing - Jahak
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2904902/windows-7-momentum-shows-no-sign-of-slowing.html

======
tim333
I'm part of the trend. Upgraded my mums netbook from xp to 7. It's kind of
interesting 8 has been such a flop. I blame not caring about customer
satisfaction when they changed to 8.

